# Alpine Goats for sale



## ellisannie (Jul 11, 2011)

This is your last chance on my goats. October 18th or 19th some or all of them will be going to Wyoming to be weed eaters. So, if you want a doe, doeling or wether for packing in the mountains, let me know.I've priced down the goats considerably. I have a herd of 40 head and need to downsize before winter. All the goats are well cared for, healthy and CAE and CL free. All the goats I have for sale have horns. I have a 3 year old doe, pure black and very friendly doe for $200.00; 8 fifteen month old wethers, $100.00 each; 5 fifteen month old does, $100.00 each; 1 seven month old doeling, $50.00; 1 six month old doeling, $50.00; 2 six month old wethers at $50.00 each. My does give one and a half gallons of milk at first freshening and the following freshenings give 2-3 gallons of milk per day. I've sold many wethers to pack people over the years. My wethers reach 200lbs. plus at 2 years of age. The goats are originally from purebred stock. You can't beat these prices. I have lots of pics and more info available.I live outside of Plains,Montana and Plains is 75 miles Northwest of Missoula.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Hope you find them homes soon!


----------

